# Computer Science degree, is it hopeless for me?



## SomeFish

Just wanna first say, I'm not a regular at this site, but when I have a tough question, this site seems to always be helpful so I'm back with another.

So I've been interested in computers since I was about 9 (Currently 17). I'm a senior in high school, and i've decided to go for a computer science degree to get a career that involves computers. I know a great deal about computers, and electronics in general. Now here is my situation.

I got a terrible SAT score: 1360.:sigh: And my GPA isn't all that great: 3.25

There are only 4 colleges in my area that offer a computer science program, all of which are universities. Now I see their requirements, and I don't fully meet any of them. I find out people with similar scores and GPAs to mine have a tough time getting into colleges like this if they get in at all. I am trying to stay local to save money, and I can't find colleges within driving distance that offer my degree and have requirements I can meet.

So is it all hopeless for me? Should I just find a new career? I've been studying for the Comptia A+ certification also, but if I'm not smart enough to deal with computers then not sure I should go for it. I'd really like to work on and with computers for a living. (Putting in someones order at McDonald's does not count as working with computers.)

Extra tid bits: I've built my PC, not that impressive but people that are not computer savvy people find it impressive. Overclocking is a hobby of mine. I've helped many friend's, family, friend's of family and/or friend's, troubleshoot many different electronic related issues (Not just PCs).

Thank you to anyone who took the time to read this, and an extra thank you to anyone who can help me decide on what I should do.


----------



## Armymanis

SomeFish said:


> Just wanna first say, I'm not a regular at this site, but when I have a tough question, this site seems to always be helpful so I'm back with another.
> 
> So I've been interested in computers since I was about 9 (Currently 17). I'm a senior in high school, and i've decided to go for a computer science degree to get a career that involves computers. I know a great deal about computers, and electronics in general. Now here is my situation.
> 
> I got a terrible SAT score: 1360.:sigh: And my GPA isn't all that great: 3.25
> 
> There are only 4 colleges in my area that offer a computer science program, all of which are universities. Now I see their requirements, and I don't fully meet any of them. I find out people with similar scores and GPAs to mine have a tough time getting into colleges like this if they get in at all. I am trying to stay local to save money, and I can't find colleges within driving distance that offer my degree and have requirements I can meet.
> 
> So is it all hopeless for me? Should I just find a new career? I've been studying for the Comptia A+ certification also, but if I'm not smart enough to deal with computers then not sure I should go for it. I'd really like to work on and with computers for a living. (Putting in someones order at McDonald's does not count as working with computers.)
> 
> Extra tid bits: I've built my PC, not that impressive but people that are not computer savvy people find it impressive. Overclocking is a hobby of mine. I've helped many friend's, family, friend's of family and/or friend's, troubleshoot many different electronic related issues (Not just PCs).
> 
> Thank you to anyone who took the time to read this, and an extra thank you to anyone who can help me decide on what I should do.


You can do anything you set your mind to. Go to your community college get your direct AA transfer degree, and transfer into your 4 year university that has your computer science degree. It may take a little bit longer, but it is defiantly worth it.

My success story to get your hopes up: I graduated high school 4 years ago in 2008, had a 3.0 gpa and never went to a 4 year college right off the bat. I ended up going to a community college and will be graduating with my AA in Technical Support come december with a 3.7 gpa and then I will be transferring to a 4 year college. My bachelors degree is different then most because I could either complete an AA in IT or get my direct transfer degree. I choose to get my AA in IT (getting in december) and get my bachelors degree. 

I also started applying for IT jobs in my local area and got one which I have been working at for 4 months while I go to school. I recently got promoted from Desktop Technician 1 to Help Desk Technician 1. I am still going to school and learning everyday as well as working. 

Anyways the point was that you can do anything you set your mind to even if you have a horrible gpa such as mine. In the real world, GPA does not matter unless your wanting to work for boeing and microsoft. Experience in IT is what matters more. Go to school, get your bachelors and try and find a part-time IT job while you go to school. It may not be programming computers right away, but at least you will be able to get some troubleshooting experience.


----------



## John DiSandro

Being smart is over-rated. Applying oneself consistantly and with discipline trumps lazy "brilliance" everytime. No one hires the guy that can do anything but doesn't over the guy that can only do one thing, and does it constantly. You get paid, to a great extent, for what you do. What you don't know you can find on the internet.

How much of that GPA was the result of Friday nights chasing girls and drinking beer? Lifestyle trumps intelligence also. The genius too hung-over to work is useless also.


----------



## MPR

Check out the technical schools. Not only are their requirements somewhat less stringent than a University, they also are a faster track to the certifications that employers really look for. I've seen people with liberal arts degrees, even graduate ones, who could only find work doing basic data-entry, while nearly all of my AAS students found work in their field right out of school.

For instance, the networking degree at a tech college I once attended prepares one to take the following exams:

CompTIA A+
CompTIA Network+
CompTIA Security+
Linux Professional Institute Certification (LPI Level I)
Microsoft Certified Systems Administrator (MCSA)
Certified Novell Administrator (CNA)
Cisco Certified Network Associate (CCNA)

Two-year programs are usually less expensive too and if you do well in a two-year program you 1. should have less trouble finding employment and 2. be able to get into a four-year program based on your grades.


----------



## greenbrucelee

just to add it isn't a neccesity to get a degree to work in IT unless you want to be a programmer or database administrator.

I dont have one although I have a HND which I think is equivelant to an AAS or foundation degree in the US.

Getting some certifications would help you although go for certifications which show your experience level in the industry i.e none so these would be A+,Network+ and MCTS windows 7


----------



## SomeFish

Hm..seems something has happened went I posted my thank you awhile ago. But hope it posts this time. Thank you everyone for the encouragement and help!

I find troubleshooting very entertain right now (hardware and software) and hope to make a career out of it, and hopefully computer engineering if I do get better with the math thing 

Still have the fear of actually being skilled in my job and being useful compared to the people on this website, and various other sites, but the fears of getting a degree and all are long gone. You've all helped me a lot and I really appreciate it.


----------



## greenbrucelee

SomeFish said:


> Hm..seems something has happened went I posted my thank you awhile ago. But hope it posts this time. Thank you everyone for the encouragement and help!
> 
> I find troubleshooting very entertain right now (hardware and software) and hope to make a career out of it, and hopefully computer engineering if I do get better with the math thing
> 
> Still have the fear of actually being skilled in my job and being useful compared to the people on this website, and various other sites, but the fears of getting a degree and all are long gone. You've all helped me a lot and I really appreciate it.


if I could go back in time this is how I would have done things.

Leave school, get any job doing IT support I can wether in a shop, store or company, do some certs whilst in that job, eventually do a degree part time whilst working.

In IT especially support etc Experience is king you could have all the degrees in the world but with no experience in todays world you will still start at the bottom or very near to it.


----------



## SomeFish

greenbrucelee said:


> if I could go back in time this is how I would have done things.
> 
> Leave school, get any job doing IT support I can wether in a shop, store or company, do some certs whilst in that job, eventually do a degree part time whilst working.
> 
> In IT especially support etc Experience is king you could have all the degrees in the world but with no experience in todays world you will still start at the bottom or very near to it.


Yeah, I keep hearing it's all about experience. I go to various stores and businesses asking if they need anyone to do IT work but once they hear I'm not a college student they just don't seem to care anymore. I haven't even been able to do volunteer IT work either. Experience seems to be impossible for me to get aside from helping friends, family, and myself but I can't really put that down on a job application and have it count for something.

I plan to do certifications along side my college studies. Hope once I'm in college someone will actually hire me.

By chance to you happen to know anywhere in Florida, preferably the Sunrise area, where I may get a job or do volunteer IT work? Any companies down by here perhaps?


----------



## Basementgeek

Have you tried senior centers? They are tons of older folks that want to know more about computers.

BG


----------



## SomeFish

Basementgeek said:


> Have you tried senior centers? They are tons of older folks that want to know more about computers.
> 
> BG


No I have not, but that sounds like a really good idea. I'm going to look into that this weekend  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## greenbrucelee

I dont live in the US but I started in IT by volunteering for age concern which is a charity for the elderly by setting up their systems and teaching people how to use the computers on a friday and a saturday when I didn't have anything to do.


----------



## LitZ

I had not a great standardize test score or GPA in highschool, but I major in some pretty good programs.

If I were you I wouldn't major in Computer Science to begin with. There is no niche being taught. I would also look beyond big state schools, you probably would benefit more from a smaller school.

If I may ask, what State?

LitZ


----------



## SomeFish

LitZ said:


> I had not a great standardize test score or GPA in highschool, but I major in some pretty good programs.
> 
> If I were you I wouldn't major in Computer Science to begin with. There is no niche being taught. I would also look beyond big state schools, you probably would benefit more from a smaller school.
> 
> If I may ask, what State?
> 
> LitZ


I am in Florida, and Universities are my only option for local. None of them are the big state schools. The community colleges over here do not offer a program that deals with computer science or information technology.
I have been looking into alternatives to college based on what information people have been giving me. The degree doesn't seem worth the 90k price tag with what I'm being told.


----------



## MPR

Information Technology Associate in Florida


----------



## greenbrucelee

SomeFish said:


> I am in Florida, and Universities are my only option for local. None of them are the big state schools. The community colleges over here do not offer a program that deals with computer science or information technology.
> I have been looking into alternatives to college based on what information people have been giving me. The degree doesn't seem worth the 90k price tag with what I'm being told.


You can do certs without a school or univesity. I did all my certs for the equivalent of $2000 including exam fees and travel.



MPR said:


> Information Technology Associate in Florida


I would never believe those sites that claim if you get this degree or this qualification then you will get this amount as a salary because most of it is BS.


----------



## MPR

Note where the data for that graph come from; they are US Census data collected for all education over a forty year period. The graph shows about as reliably as you can get where you can expect to be salary-wise about the time you have a family.


----------



## greenbrucelee

still it all depends on the company where you live and especially with IT these days you will probably start at the very bottom resetting passwords n stuff until you get experience regardless of your degree or certs. The salary for those positions are not great but if you stick at it you will progress quickly and so will the salary.


----------



## SomeFish

Well I'm 95% sure I am going to just go for certifications, maybe sign up for the oddball class here and there or possibly look into much cheaper programs to learn what I need to learn to do my job well. 

If I happen to find out about a degree program near me that is actually affordable I will go for it, but other wise it's not happening for me. Considering my situation I'll get a lot from financial aid, but not enough to make it affordable for me. Although if I am reading things right, taking an online course for some far off school seems to be the cheaper route, so going to be looking into that.

Thanks everyone for the information you've been given me. You've made this a lot less stressful.


----------



## greenbrucelee

I have said before and will say it again. If I could go back in time I would have gotten a job in IT from school either at weekends or full tiem if I could, do some certs whilst gaining experience then doa dgree part time.


----------



## cluberti

Also, note that a true computer science track is mostly development - if you are more interested in administration and troubleshooting, you'd be better off going into a different technical track (something along the lines of MIS or similar). Unless you want to spend 4 years writing and debugging code, a CS degree might not be in your best interests.

Also, experience and social/documentation skills are still king to getting hired and getting ahead in any IT-related field, so getting some before you go to school might also be a better way to go. If you still like it after a year or two, you'll have a better idea of whether or not you want to do CS or admin/troubleshooting/etc. They're treated differently in the US than they are abroad, so seriously consider which you want to do - they're vastly different tracks in college/university.


----------



## johncanady123

no computer science is not hopeless there are so many fields after completing the degree so that you can make your career such as programming, internet marketing and so many others. Its really a great field than any other field if you are really interested.


----------



## SWRepair

I went back to University at 35 to pursue a CS degree from an ABET accredited program. Look for these as they offer standards for the programs and I think they offer the better educations. 

If you love computers like you seem to, then any amount of education can help you. However, a CS degree is not required for a career in IT. There are plenty of people that know a lot about computers and don't have this degree just as there are a lot of people with this degree that can't do anything useful with computers. 

One of the main reasons I got the degree is because the IT field really interested me and I knew if I wanted a career in corporate america then I would need credibility. A CS degree along with certifications can help lend that credibility to my name and this helps when one doesn't have a lot of experience.

So perhaps you can't get into those schools yet. You might need to spend a few semesters a community colleges and/or junior colleges to get your grades up. Don't worry about it....stick to your dream and don't let anyone tell you that you can't do something that you really want to do.

Good luck. I've been tremendously happy that I got my CS degree and got VERY high grades. It's provided an added boost of confidence and some really good tech skills that I would not have picked up as quickly.


----------



## SomeFish

Thanks for all the new words of encouragement everyone! I have gotten a couple scholarships and some aid. Found a technical school in my area that has a nice Network support program that is approved by the "*Cisco Networking Academy*." I will also continue independent studies for certifications, which I plan to have A+ and one other before I finish high school.)

Thanks to everyone who has posted on this thread offering all the encouragement I needed to get my path laid out


----------

